# Food cellar in south YES south texas



## Jonb (Jan 19, 2015)

Needing ideas on making a food cellar for storage in south texas mind you we reach 120 outside in the summer and winters can range from freezing to 80 any ideas on a food or root cellar that would be possible without elec. To keep the food at a low enough temp aka canned and dry goods


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

You might want to cross-post this under the main "homesteading" thread. You might get more response there as this falls under more of a construction type question. I sure hope you get some answers, but of course you will need to check with your local rules and regulations for building it!


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

Not sure if you have them there, but the people I've known with food cellars in Alabama now have problems with ants in them. If you're storing things that they can't get into (jars), then it would not be a problem but if you have fruit and veggies then the ants have been a problem here.

Dawn


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Fire ants are bad down there.


----------

